# Reporting a post, by accident/error!



## classic33 (26 Feb 2014)

I might have reported a post on tea, for the simple reason my reasoning may have been wromg at the time. Is there any way of finding out if it was reported & if it was getting thereport stopped?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (27 Feb 2014)

message the @Moderators who will me able to advise


----------



## Spinney (27 Feb 2014)

No reports from you showing from yesterday evening, @classic33. If it wasn't yesterday evening let me know when and I can check.

(Note that we have to log in separately to see PMs in the moderators account, so messages there don't always get noticed as quickly).


----------



## classic33 (27 Feb 2014)

@Spinney Thanks for that.

It was last night, during an absesne siezure/fit. I was convinced I filled the form in whilst not entirely certain what I'd done during that time. Report form being up was the first thing recalled.


----------

